# Do I need to do anything to protect a zipper in the heat press



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

Good Morning -

I have read the posts I could find about heat pressing and zippers...they are several years old. Are there any new tips out there?

Am needing to heat press some vinyl on the front left pocket area of a quarter zip hoodie...do I need to do anything special to protect the zipper before I press?

Thanks...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

i would worry more about protecting my press from the zipper.
If at all possible move the item close to the bottom as possible so the zipper hangs off the side of the press.

Use a teflon sheet


----------



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay...I'll try moving the garment so the zipper - and the zipper channel (or whatever it's called...zipper path??) are off the press if possible. 

Thanks!


----------

